# Looking for Unguide



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Is a copy of the Unguide still floating around out there anywhere?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The site is no longer available. What exactly would you like to know?


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

I've hacked my 2 HDVR2s in just about every way imaginable since getting them - I've sliced, I've zippered, I've sleepered, I've stumbled through the steps, etc. but I wanted to do it again the "hard way" so I was looking for the unguide (which I had used once in the past) to check myself before/during another harddrive hacking to replace a failed drive.


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Does anyone know of a rough walk-through to hack a DTiVo 6.2?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Plenty of links here http://tivo_hacking_wiki.seedwiki.com/


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the link to the links but I've not found anything there or at the alt.org wiki that will help me. I've repeatedly come across links to the Unguide which are broken.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php

sorry The unguide went away. I didn't think anyone would look for it with it being so old now.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

Is this the page?

There are older versions, too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

100Tbps said:


> Is this the page?
> 
> There are older versions, too.


wow that's it


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow! I had finally found a post on DDB (search for "Cheer" and "roadmap") which outlined the steps and now this pops up.  I must be living right!

100Tbps, thanks! When I've finished my upgrade, I will have to spend some time checking out the archiver (sp?) which held a copy of the page. I had hoped that something like that was out there but had no luck in finding it. (I've become overly dependent on Google.) In the mean time, I saved a copy of this for my reference. (Don't ask how many old copies of tivo hacking stuff I've save over the past few years!)

Gunnyman, don't sell your work short even if it does have a gray hair or two! While I am appreciative of the simplicity of the Zipper, the TiVo I want to upgrade is my 2nd so I am prone to "get my hands dirty" and make it a 're-learning' experience and the Unguide was/is awesome for that purpose.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

100Tbps said:


> Is this the page?
> 
> There are older versions, too.


Wow, I'd love something like this for a standalone DT unit.


----------

